# Baked Herb-Mustard Chicken Recipe?



## Chopstix (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone with a tried and tested one? Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, mine is rather simplistic but it's still good.  I just take plain yellow mustard, add some honey and fresh tarragon.  

I also just like it baked with the mustard only.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Kitchenelf!  I'm trying to copy the Herb Mustard Chicken I had somewhere. I think I got close to the taste but my technique is not quite right.  What I do is combine 2 parts yoghurt and 1 part dijon mustard and lots of dried thyme and rosemary.  S&P on the chicken (skin on whole thighs and legs) before slathering the mixture. 

One of my problems is baking temp and time.  Since I just made up the recipe, the chicken comes out underdone sometimes. I want it moist and sliding off the bones. What should it be? How long and at what temp do you bake yours?

Another problem is that a lot of oil accumulates in the baking pan and the finished product comes out half submerged in it.  So I get a browned top half while the underside is pale and looking like boiled. I'm thinking I should place a wire rack in between the chicken and the baking pan. What do you think?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2005)

I had that same problem.  Try baking it on a broiler pan - the juices will just fall into the pan below.  For a leg/thigh combination I would bake it for about 45 minutes at 350°.  That should be close anyway.  Or just a rack in a casserole dish - cover with foil and bake - then at the end turn the broiler on to brown.

I wonder if you put a rack in a crockpot and cooked it - it certainly would be tender - then you could do the same broiler/browning method.  I make one dish like that.

Chicken can be a pain sometimes!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost forgot chopstix!!!  Soak your chicken pieces in buttermilk, nothing else, for 2 days prior to cooking - cook at the end of the second day.  Also try this with boneless, skinless breasts - AMAZINGLY plumb and tender!!!!  You could also put some rosemary sprigs in there with the buttermilk too.  I mean it's amazing how they turn out.  I've never done it with bone in but I can't see where it would hurt.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks so much Kitchenelf!   I'm gonna do everything you suggested! (I already looked up the web on how to make buttermilk as we don't get that here...)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2005)

My favorite way to make buttermilk is milk and fresh lime juice - lots of it!  Do you use white vinegar to make yours?


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 3, 2005)

Kitchenelf, I've never made buttermilk. The webpage I found said to add 1 tablespoon lemon juice to 1 cup milk. Let stand a few minutes or leave in fridge overnight.  

You mean I can use white vinegar instead of lemon? I'd welcome this as vinegar is more available and certainly cheaper than lemons.


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Chopstix,

Here is one I use. I really like it a lot.

Panko Chicken


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, you can use any kind of acid - apple cider vinegar, white vinegar (which is what I would go for as apple cider vinegar has a very distinctive taste).  Try 1 TBS to 1 cup - if it doesn't look separated enough or taste isn't strong enough just add a bit more.  

Though apple cider vinegar or even malt vinegar would be good if making some sort of fried seafood.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Hi Chopstix,
> 
> Here is one I use. I really like it a lot.
> 
> Panko Chicken



I've made this a few times now GB and it is really really good!


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Kitchenelf and GB for the tips!


----------

